# What was your first computer?



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey Guys / Ladies,

     As the title states, "what was your first computer"?

To reveal my age, the first computer I ever used was an Apple IIE in school. I played load runner and oregon trail on it and they had very basic graphics and learning programs on it.

My first home computer was a Commodore 64. I designed my first graphics and did my first coding on it. Anyone remember paper-boy?


----------



## 5n1p (Aug 1, 2013)

First I had "pecom", I think it was spelled like this, and few years after that Commodore 64


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeeze, hard to remember back that far.

I believe my first computer was a Windows 3.1 machine, That's about all can remember. Scrapped it about 3 years ago.


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 1, 2013)

I remember the 3.1 followed by 95, 98, 2000, xp, vista, 7 and now 8 (plus NT for your fellow network admins)


----------



## wdq (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm younger, and my parents were never all that tech savvy, so my first home computer was an old Dell Dimensions system with a Pentium III processor clocked at around 800MHz, 256MB of RAM, and a 20GB hard drive. I still have all of the parts other than the case. Last time I checked the system still worked, but that was a few years ago. It came with Windows 98.


----------



## mikho (Aug 1, 2013)

I had a commadore 64 as my first computer with a cassette player. 


My first PC was 386 sx 25 with 40 MB drive.


----------



## fapvps (Aug 1, 2013)

Celeron 333 + 128KB Cache

40 MB of RAM (8 allocated to the on-board SiS graphics card)

3.1 GB Hard Drive

By some unknown obscure brand

Redhat Linux 6.2 + Gnome with Enlightenment as a windows manager ran perfectly. I never had a better desktop experience after that.


----------



## stim (Aug 1, 2013)

c64!


----------



## Lee (Aug 1, 2013)

BBC Micro then a Sharp MZ-700


----------



## jarland (Aug 1, 2013)

Finally found a reference to the exact one...

http://pbclub.pwcsite.com/wiki/index.php?title=486_DX2-66_HW


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 1, 2013)

Lots of Commodore owners!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:C64_startup_animiert.gif


----------



## egihosting (Aug 1, 2013)

Amstrad 1512- intel 8086 cpu with floppy and 512kb ram and monochrome monitor.


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 1, 2013)

egihosting said:


> monochrome monitor.


The commodore actually had an adapter that allowed you to connect it to your TV. This helped it to take a bite out of Atari's market share

http://thumbs1.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mPgXBliuzSnp-Yw02r4pEvw.jpg


----------



## pcan (Aug 1, 2013)

The first one in the family was a Commodore 64, but I started to use a computer more often with the Commodore Amiga. I built a dial-up 300 baud modem and used it to connect to the local university System 370 IBM mainframe, borrowing the account of a friend. The mainframe operating system was VM/CMS and I used it because it was connected to Bitnet. I often used the listserv, trickle and relay features - this was before the widespread internet availability.


----------



## sleddog (Aug 1, 2013)

8086 processor
Dual 5-1/4 floppies
No harddrive
12" monochrome ('amber') monitor
PC-DOS (an IBM release, pre-Windows)
WordPerfect
Ventura Publisher
dBase

Later got a 10MB harddrive and a copy of Windows 2.0, installed it and toasted the system. Took 2 days to recover.

Later still, downloaded ~5 Slackware floppy disk images from a BBS (pre-Internet), got it installed and booted. Spent a week staring at the command prompt and trying things ('dir' worked...).

Then got a trip to the big city, found a bookstore and bought a Learning Linux book. All was revealed.


----------



## Slownode (Aug 1, 2013)

386+387


4*4MB RAM


Some ATI VGA card.


It was made from OEM parts.


----------



## happel (Aug 1, 2013)

An AMD 486 running at 40mhz with 4mb memory (upgraded to 20mb at a later point), a 400mb harddrive, some trident isa graphics and of course a 14" color monitor.


The computer itself is recycled, but I still have the cpu somewhere


----------



## xmob (Aug 1, 2013)

You kids are making me feel old!   

In 1980 I helped my dad build a PSI Comp 80 (http://vintagecomputers.site90.net/comp80/).  Shortly afterwards I got a Sinclair ZX80.


----------



## danni (Aug 1, 2013)

Found my reciept


----------



## terafire (Aug 1, 2013)

Commodore 64, baby.


----------



## switsys (Aug 1, 2013)

Amiga - and at my dad's work he had a terminal to the company's mainframe, from which I couldn't keep my fingers off.

Later on - at school they had 80286's.

The first one I fed with Linux was a power machine - an 80486DX-33 !!


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 1, 2013)

TRS-80, followed by a Commodore 64 and then an original IBM XT with a 5 1/4 floppy drive and month later bought a HUGE 10 meg hard drive...


----------



## drmike (Aug 1, 2013)

Coleco Adam, followed by a Commodore 64, then a Commodore 128...


----------



## NathanielD (Aug 2, 2013)

My first computer had 256 MB RAM and 20 GB HDD with Windows 98 OS.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 2, 2013)

Some ancient 386 I have forgotten about.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 2, 2013)

My parents got me one of these IBM one piece deals.

Was a 486 with *4MB* RAM, 250MB harddrive, & a built-in CDROM.

It came with Windows 3.1 at the time until I upgraded it to Windows 95 a few years later.

'95 took forever to install on it >_>

Francisco


----------



## xmob (Aug 2, 2013)

Francisco said:


> '95 took forever to install on it >_>


I remember installing '95 from floppies.  More than once.  And then have something like disk 20 fail!


----------



## patz (Aug 2, 2013)

It was an Amstrad CPC6128, with 128 kb ram and an 3 inch floppy disk drive.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't recall the hardware specs, just that it was Windows 95 and had a whopping 28.8 kbps which was perfect for Yahoo Checkers which is all I really did online.

Played a lot of Quake 1, though.


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Aug 2, 2013)

Was a Apple II followed by a 486, dont remember the specs.


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 2, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Played a lot of Quake 1, though.


No wolfenstein?


----------



## Lee (Aug 2, 2013)

Also had one of these, 

http://oldcomputers.net/ti994.html


----------



## bizzard (Aug 2, 2013)

I have the best configuration among all of you. Got my first computer as a Birthday Present in May 2005, when I was 15.

It was a P4 2.4GHz, with 256MB DDR1 RAM and 80GB HDD with a 17" CRT Monitor, dual booting Windows 98 and XP. Its still at home, working pretty good with a few upgrades and my younger brothers use it for their browsing and watching movies. It now has 1GB RAM and an LED monitor, running Debain Wheezy.

The internet connection was terrible those days, using a dialup modem and I remember playing GTA ViceCity and NFS HP2, but that craze lasted only for an year.

The first computer I used was from my school, which ran DOS from a floppy disk and didn't have any HDD. We played Mario, Prince and Sky Roads in it.


----------



## Coastercraze (Aug 2, 2013)

Compaq Presario 4112 Desktop which had a Pentium CPU, 16 MB RAM, drive was 1 GB I think after Circuit City repaired it. Ran Windows 95 - still remember playing Maniac Mansion the most on it.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 2, 2013)

First one I used was a Windows 95 machine, 2GB HDD, probably like 64MB memory, though that's just a guess. First computer that was _mine_ was a Compaq Presario SR5050NX: 1GB RAM, 250GB HDD, Pentium D (2x 3.0GHz) running Windows Vista (which I actually didn't mind). I purchased it for $350 in...2007 I think? Still runs today, Windows 7 now with a second gig of RAM. At one point it was running Win 7 with just 1GB of RAM (32 bit), and it ran just fine. Windows 7 can run (well!) on minimum requirements.


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 2, 2013)

First personal computer - Celeron Processor with 128mb ram and a floppy, zip, and cd drive. The hard drive was under 20gb (don't remember exact size). It ran Windows 98 and was awesome. I remember being able to make phone calls off the modem, lol.


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 2, 2013)

lol It's funny seeing the equipment people started with.. Makes me start to feel old...


----------



## MannDude (Aug 2, 2013)

ThePrimeHost said:


> No wolfenstein?


Nah. Never was a huge gamer. But my Dad was (still is). He used to slay us as Quake 1. I actually downloaded it played it on DosBox earlier this year and beat it again. Was interesting going through all the levels for the first time many years and remembering where most the secret stuff is.


----------



## Quexis (Aug 2, 2013)

The first computer I touched had Windows 95 on it. I believe I still have it somewhere with a 70GB HDD.

My own first computer? Windows XP.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Aug 3, 2013)

Pentium 1 100Mhz, 32MB Ram, 630MB HDD and Windoze 98


----------



## splitice (Aug 3, 2013)

AMD k6-2 laptop

or a IBM PC/2 if you count the old "play machine"


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 3, 2013)

bizzard said:


> I have the best configuration among all of you. Got my first computer as a Birthday Present in May 2005, when I was 15.


I certainly wouldn't call that the best. The best to me would be the "most fun" and you haven't experienced fun unless you've played "paper boy" on the C64. Man that was a blast!  Anyone remember the Geos operating system? That was my first real experience with a GUI.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 3, 2013)

Remember having an old Packard Bell Legend running Windows 95!


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 3, 2013)

Mine was custom built, 256MB RAM or less, Pentium 3. 

I had a comodor 64 when I was younger, though i wasn't into computers much then.


----------



## connor557 (Aug 5, 2013)

Some ancient Toshiba Satellite that ran xp sp0 had like 256 megs of ram, later I upgraded it to about 512 megs of ram, it probably came with win 98 or 95 but I got it when it was about 5 yrs old.I upgraded it to vista, and it ran vista horribly.

Now I have a brand new win 8 toshiba satellite comp with about 4 gigs of ram.


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 5, 2013)

A few years after I got my Commodore, a buddy of mine got a Tandy IBM clone. Remember those? Radio Shack Baby!


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 5, 2013)

Tandy Land! Radio Shack was the best back in the day!


----------

